# Translation & Identity



## cougr (Apr 27, 2021)

...They have told me that I am not suitable to translate it…But if I cannot translate a poet because she is a woman, young, black, an American of the 21st century, neither can I translate Homer because I am not a Greek of the eighth century BC...

Translation & Identity~I (The Statesman)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 28, 2021)

Πραγματικά, το έχουν παρακάνει με την ευαισθησία στο θέμα της ταυτότητας.


----------



## Earion (Apr 28, 2021)

Δηλαδή αυτό σημαίνει ότι στο εξής για να μεταφράζουμε Μπόρχες πρέπει να αναζητούμε τυφλούς Λατινοαμερικάνους διευθυντές βιβλιοθήκης;


----------

